# Komplizierter Domain-Providerwechsel



## meilon (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Es ist schon einige Zeit her, da habe ich mir bei united-domains.de eine Domain gekauft. Wollte die dann statt einer dyndns.org Subdomain für Zuhause nutzten. Habe also den Service von Selfhost.de gekauft, der einen DynDNS Service für TLD's zur Verfügung stellt. (domain.de zeigt immer auf eine Dynamische IP)

Jetzt möchte ich diese Domain auf meinen Server4You vServer transferieren, von dort aus administrieren etc.

Nur wie mache ich das jetzt am schlausten? Die FAQ's die ich gefunden habe, haben mir nicht gerade geholfen.
Was für eine e-Mail muss wohin zuerst?
Einfach ein Kündigungsschreiben an selfhost.de und united-domains.de und den KK-Antrag im PowerPanel vom Server4You ausfüllen?

Bitte helft 
Grüße

meilon


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Juni 2007)

Im Kündigungsschreiben darauf hinweisen dass du die Domain per KK-Antrag zu Server4You umziehen möchtest. Und den KK-Antrag von Server4You ausfüllen. Das sollte normalerweise reichen.


----------



## meilon (18. Juni 2007)

An wen schicke ich die Kündigung? An beide, also united-domains.de und selfhost.de?

Grüße
meilon


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Juni 2007)

Die Domain ist ja bei United-Domains.de Registriert, also musst du denen auch das mit KK Antrag mitteilen.
Und wenn du den selfhost.de service nichtmehr nutzt, auch diesen dann kündigen 

Das sicherste wäre, du machst erst den KK Antrag von Server4You aus.
Sobald die Domain dann bei Server4You ist kündigst du die beiden anderen Verträge.


----------

